# I made a hammer



## Aukai (Dec 5, 2021)

1 3/4" Drop from my bats, and a 12" piece of 1 1/4" Al bar stock I had in a drawer. I should have drilled out the handle, but the loc-tite is set, so if I make another I'll do that. I have about 25-30 drops, I'm wondering If I wanted to sell one what I could get for one. I know Al is not as popular as brass, and lead, but it's what I have.


----------



## devils4ever (Dec 5, 2021)

I made a small brass one years ago and use it quite a bit. I'm not sure if Al is heavy enough for a hammer.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Dec 5, 2021)

Aukai said:


> 1 3/4" Drop from my bats, and a 12" piece of 1 1/4" Al bar stock I had in a drawer. I should have drilled out the handle, but the loc-tite is set, so if I make another I'll do that. I have about 25-30 drops, I'm wondering If I wanted to sell one what I could get for one. I know Al is not as popular as brass, and lead, but it's what I have.


tenderizing mallet?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 5, 2021)

Crab mallet ! 









						Mail Order Blue Crabs | Male Maryland Blue Crabs Online
					

Get sweet, buttery mail order Blue Crabs delivered right to your door. Our Male Maryland Blue Crabs are caught and steamed the same day of your order.




					www.cameronsseafood.com


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 5, 2021)

Order in the court mallet


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 5, 2021)

I would not want to be on the wrong end of the hammer!
Nice work


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 5, 2021)

"Bang, bang, Maxwell's silver hammer came down on her head". Looks good. Mike


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 6, 2021)

If I had a hammer, I'd hammer in the morning, I wonder how much we can get out of this?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> If I had a hammer, I'd hammer in the morning, I wonder how much we can get out of this?


We'll find out .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

don't know what it's worth.
I am not a fan of metal handles, when my hands get oily things can fly... even with a knurling... wood is nice even with oil, especially if you don't seal the handle with a resin or lacquer topcoat.  

BUT I like that hammer.. it's clean looking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey Mike , as far as you asked about what the value was .............................................I have my personal coffee mug up in NY at our breakfast place . I also have my personal beverage glass up at Author's in NY . I paid a small price to hang them on the wall which was no big deal . The town/village is kinda on the down and out so it was easy to help them out . If you had a local shell cracking joint close to you , you may want to inquire about something like this . Give them an air pencil , let them sign it and hang it on the wall . Just a thought . Scrap into $$$$ is what it's about .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

Aukai's mallets . 








						Salisbury Crab Mallet
					

Shop the Salisbury Crab Mallet at Weston Table, where heirloom quality meets modern life. Use to crack the hard shells of crustaceans in their prime for eating year round somewhere in the USA, this American made mallet makes easy and fun work of getting to the succulent slight mineral sweet crab...




					westontable.com
				




Solid Titanium head with un-obtanium machined comfort grip handle . $199.99 only . If you call within the next 2 minutes we'll throw an extra one in for free . You pay shipping and handling fees only ! ( $197.99 )   Well , you get the picture Mike. Great talking with ya .


----------

